# Looking for sweeping contractor in South-Central PA, VA & MD



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, not sure exactly where to put this ad, but it's going here since this seems like the most logical place for it. I am looking for a sweeping contractor to service a few shopping centers we take care of. The centers are looking for new contractors because the current contractor is getting paid for services that they are not performing. The lots get swept basically every other day & all corners/cubbyholes are blown out. I'm looking for a very reliable contractor that can take these lots on. Let me know if anyone is interested & I'll get you sq. footage & what they pay for each lot. thanks everyone!

Chris


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

Were they located. I sweep for a living so im dedicated to it. Al (267)716-6982/www.afgpm.com


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I am interested in work in Maryland.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Bank - I will give the property manager your info & let her contact you directly.

Salopez - I'm pretty sure that she would like to stick with the same provider for the properties. Right now, she has 1 for the prop. in PA and 1 for the other 2 in MD & VA. If she states otherwise, I will let you know. 

Thanks very much guys!

Chris


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

pm me with the va locations. we might be able to make it work.
steve


----------

